# The Mighty Boosh



## Ahdkaw

*Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

If you haven't seen the first series, then you have a lot of catching up to do.

If you have, then you probably already know all about the fact that the BBC is providing each new episode of The Mighty Boosh for download one day prior to it's airing on BBC3.

Check it out. I love this programme.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/mightyboosh/

"I am the moon,
I have a song,
The sun doesn't have a song,
but I do"

_Not actual lyric but a close approximation._


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

i've seen one, but wasn't sure if it was any good - it's that sort of program - i've not been able to find it again to find out if i like it.


----------



## Ahdkaw

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

Well you have the link to try again. It's one of those very strange Brit comedies that a lot of people just can't seem to get their head around, like Little Britain which whilst has received critical praise throughout the UK, outside the UK most people just don't get it.

But I must say, once you get into the characters of this show, you'll be addicted just like me.


----------



## Rane Longfox

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

Excellent program


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

Oh, I really like Little Britain (esp the odd gent with the piccolo - I think - who runs a Scottish vacation home, the highly unsuccesful cross-dresser, the peculiar school teacher, the 'cripple' and his wheelchair-pushing friend and the fat chap who imagines he's they only gay in his village, not to mention TOm Baker's VO), so I'll look out for this one.


----------



## Ahdkaw

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

"Carrot cake, carrot cake, have you any nuts?"
_Holds carrot-cake up to ear._
"The carrot cake contains... no nuts."

"Chocolate cake, chocolate cake, have you any nuts?"
_Holds chocolate-cake up to ear._
"The chocolate cake contains... no nuts."


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

Oh, I remember that one! Great stuff. The hapless and ineffectual record-breakers are fun, too. They play 2 episodes back-to-back every saturday, so it's one hour of total fun. 

But I am a lady, I do not have testiclés!


----------



## Ahdkaw

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

Almost forgot the end to the one I posted, but I remember now (may have got the cakes mixed up, but the joke still works).

"Lemon meringue, Lemon meringue, have you any nuts?"
_Holds lemon meringue up to his ear._
"He wants to speak to you"
_Passes lemon meringue to American customer._
"Mike Kaplowsky?"


----------



## Rane Longfox

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

That was by far the best Little Britain sketch until the one in the most recent series, with Weelchair bloke and his carer's new girlfriend.

"SHE PUSHED ME!!"


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

Oh yea, I saw that last week! The look on the girlfriend's face - hilarious!


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

well, for anyone curious about our darling local yobs, there is vicky pollard, except i think she is more articulate, attractive and intelligent!
Little britian is great. the mighty boosh is a lot more sureal, from what i've seen of it.


----------



## Ahdkaw

*Re: Here comes the Boosh, the Mighty Boosh*

Yep, it is far more surreal.

Vince the cool dude who can talk to animals, and he gets on really well with them actually, even the wild ones.

Howard Moon, the man of many faces, actor extraordinaire, and one who seeks knowledge whereever it may be.

Bob Fossil the zookeeper, who knows nothing of the animals he keeps, and cares not for them too (not in the second series).

Naboo the magician and seer, who makes his own hair products of which Vince is a big fan.

Bollo the Gorilla, The Moon, Old Gregg, Milky Joe, all classic characters not to be missed. Milky Joe is a coconut attached to a stick-like body.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I was going to add these comments to the I.T Crowd thread, as a bit of a Boosh conversation was arising in there, but that would be derailing the thread even more so I figured I'd make a new one. I think there are a few Boosh fans around the place who might want to contribute here (hopefully!) and who knows, maybe we'll get a few more Boosh converts along the way! Probably not quite science fiction or fantasy, sorry -- but then again some (OK, all!) of the plots are pretty...fantastical to say the least!

For those who are new to the Boosh, the show revolves around Howard Moon and Vince Noir, two friends who have some very crazy adventures, along with Naboo the Shaman and Bollo the gorilla. Series one took place in a zoo, series two saw the two friends living in a house together and series three is in a shop, the Naboutique! It's a crazy show written by the stars, Julian Barret and Noel Fielding (who also write and perform the music in the show) with the best moments being, in my eyes, the one to one conversations between the characters of Vince and Noel which are sometimes improvised and spontaneous.

So, the third series of the Mighty Boosh begins next Thursday 15th November at 10:30pm on BB3. And can I say -- AT LAST! My friend and I have waited for this for so very long and are looking forward to it immensely!

For anyone who's interested, a few videos for your perusal (and who knows, perhaps a few of you will be inspired to watch the series after seeing these clips )

The advert for the third series:






And also a couple of clips from the new series. It looks awesome, I must say. The set is especially psychedelic, which suits the Boosh well! 







"You're a big man with tiny eyes -- it's a creepy combo". Oh, man, roll on Thursday!!


----------



## Harpo

I missed the first series entirely, but I saw maybe three shows of the last series and enjoyed them immensely.  
I'm looking forward to this new series, and if it's not as good as the first two series (these things happen) then I still have many old episodes to look forward to watching if they're ever repeated.

Lucky me.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Blasphemy, Harpo, blasphemy! Even from the small clips I've watched, I've already laughed manically and am _so_ looking forward to Thursday!

But you're right about watching the old series again. I actually didn't even find out about the Boosh until last year when my university friend introduced me to it, so the series were no longer on the tv and thus had many episodes to catch up on. I bought the DVDs of both though once I'd watched a couple of episodes from my friend's DVD and found that I loved it. And then when the Live Show came out I immediately bought that which is possibly even funnier than the series. And I watch these again and again  But my friend and I are certainly looking forward to some new sketches -- and new quotes! (We're forever quoting the Boosh together).


----------



## Majimaune

We have had the first two series here in Aussieland on SBS. I never watched them when they were on TV but a friend bought the DVD of both series and lent it to me. Its some funny stuff there. _The Hitcher_ is one of my favourite episodes.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, I think The Hitcher is easily one of my favourite characters ("I'm a cockney flower, look at me shower!) I even dressed as him for a fancy dress pub crawl  When trawling YouTube earlier I saw that the first episode of the new series is on there (but didn't watch it, I'm holding out for Thursday!) and I think I saw the green face of the Hitcher on the little square preview icon for one of the parts of the episode ('cos they usually have to be split into three for an average tv episode on YouTube). I hope so, he's awesome!


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah he is awesome. _"Its like connect four in dagger terms"_


----------



## Joel007

I won't be able to watch it until it appears on one of the 4 channels that I have available.


----------



## Majimaune

That sucks Joel. What if it never does? I do hope that they chuck it to Aussieland too.


----------



## Joel007

If it never appears I'll have to hope for a DVD boxset


----------



## Majimaune

Yep same here. I do already have the first two series though so if I can I will get it individually.


----------



## Adasunshine

HoopyFrood said:


> When trawling YouTube earlier I saw that the first episode of the new series is on there (but didn't watch it, I'm holding out for Thursday!)


 
Unlike you Hoopy, I couldn't resist and I watched the whole first episode courtesy of BBC Three's website... 

I'll still watch it tonight though, it were very funny... 

Oh I loves ze Boosh! 

xx


----------



## Majimaune

BBC Threes website? It was on there? Is it still? Can I have a link?


----------



## Adasunshine

Majimaune said:


> BBC Threes website? It was on there? Is it still? Can I have a link?


 
I think you've missed the first one Maji but here's a link to the second...

BBC - The Mighty Boosh

Enjoy!

xx


----------



## Majimaune

Oh well I can live without the first one until we get it here in Aussieland. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Foxbat

Just for your info - The Culture Show (BBC 2) did a piece on The Mighty Boosh last night. Don't know if it's repeated at a later date or not but it's the two of them talking about their influences.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, man, did I enjoy the programme on Thursday. My friend arranged a little get together at her house in honour of the occasion (hey, we've waited a very long time for this, it was a very special occasion, okay? ) with Flirtinis for all! I have to say that the programme is definitely getting more surreal with each series -- but then that is what we love about the Boosh  And so many characters made an appearance: The Hitcher, the Moon, Tony Harrison, Banoo. It was amazing. Definitely looking forward to the rest of the series!


----------



## Majimaune

It had the Hitcher?! Awesome! I really am looking forward to this coming out to Aussieland.


----------



## HoopyFrood

So, it was the second episode tonight. Wasn't quite as surreal as the previous episode, which I also think was a little better than tonight's programme, but I did enjoy the plot of this one. There wasn't the usual crazy song involved tonight (there was an...interesting song near the beginning but it wasn't like their usual ones, alas) but we did see the return of the Spirit of Jazz and, of course, the Moon and even a brief glimpse of that fantastic song from the first series, "Electro Boy". Looking forward to next week's episode and I'm just bloody glad that it's back on the tv after such a long wait!


----------



## Majimaune

The Spirit of Jazz?! He is awesome.


----------



## HoopyFrood

He is indeed! He appears as a mutant Jazz disease in tonight's episode -- infecting and killing the cells in Vince who, as we know, is thoroughly intolerant of Jazz! But, of course, Howard steps forward (eventually) to save his friend 

Heh, for those who don't watch this programme, my commentaries on it must seem pretty odd. Well, let me tell you, the programme itself is even more weird


----------



## Majimaune

I can back you up on that. They are even more weird.


----------



## Adasunshine

As much as I love the Spirit of Jazz what did it for me last night was Stationery Village!!! 

xx


----------



## Harpo

It was great last night *writes a list and deletes it*


----------



## Majimaune

I shouldn't of joined this thread. Its making me jealous.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I'm actually of the reverse opinion. The first episode was a bit of a letdown for me (someone yelling &quot;Eels!&quot; constantly in a cockney accent just got annoying very quickly) and I enjoyed the second one much more, especially the blind friend of Howard who just creased me up.The spirit of Jazz was pretty funny too:Spirit of Jazz: &quot;I am your second cousin on your mother's side!&quot;  Howard: &quot;Nooooo!&quot; (classic Luke Skywalker pose & all)


----------



## HoopyFrood

I think it's because I had a liking for eels even before the Mighty Boosh (they're such cool creatures!) and plus the Hitcher is possibly my favourite character (after Vince and Howard, of course). But as I said, I liked the plot of last night's episode -- and I loved the cells inside Vince's body, especially his dopey blood cells! And a new song to learn: The Pancake Song! My friend and I know the soup song off by heart and now we have this one to learn, too. Yeah, we're a little obsessed.

And the glimpse of next week's show -- looks pretty good, especially as Vince is back in his mirrorball suit! 

*Sighs contentedly* I freaking love The Mighty Boosh........

Nooooo...damn you YouTube! The two clips that I posted at the beginning of this thread are no longer available. Well, for anyone who hasn't seen it, you'll just have to watch the episodes now


----------



## Joel007

I've borrowed series one and watched the first one, I love the kangeroo boxing 

The quote on the cover: "Morcambe and Wise written by Lewis Carrol" is excellent!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Wow, if you liked the first one, then I think you'll love the rest of the series...I actually think that the first one is the worst of the entire Mighty Booshsity (as in all three series!) But then I guess it's all a matter of opinion! The first episode I ever watched was the third episode, Bollo. I still hold that episode dearly in my heart for being the one that introduced me to the pure liquid wonderment that is the Boosh


----------



## Majimaune

HoopyFrood said:


> And a new song to learn: The Pancake Song! My friend and I know the soup song off by heart and now we have this one to learn, too. Yeah, we're a little obsessed.


How about the cheese song? _Cheese is a kind of meat..._



HoopyFrood said:


> Wow, if you liked the first one, then I think you'll love the rest of the series...I actually think that the first one is the worst of the entire Mighty Booshsity (as in all three series!)


I'm with you there. That one was possibly the worst. I didn't like Old Greg much though. He annoys me.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, yeah, I know that one "Cheese is a kind of meat! A tasty yellow beef!" etc. But what I meant was that they have these little songs that Vince and Howard perform together randomly. Like there's the Llama song "Calm a llama down, calm a llama down, deep in the ocean blue like a barnacle" etc in the first series and also the soup song, of course, in the second series ("soup, super tasty, soup super spicy carrot and coriander, chilli chowder! Crouton, crouton, crunchy friend in a liquid broth, I am gazpacho, I am a summer soup, miso, miso, fighting in the dojo, miso, miso, oriental prince in a land of soup!" (I did say I was a fan )) and there's the John-Claude song in the Live Stage version. And now the pancake song!

Heh, my obsession is really showing tonight 

And you don't like Old Gregg? *Gasp* Heh, I could see how he could be annoying. But I think he's pretty cool. Not as good as the Hitcher though. But that cockney geezer is just a legend!


----------



## Majimaune

_"I'll slice ya one way and I'll slice ya another. Its like Connect4 in dagger terms"_

Is it sad that as I was reading your post that I was singing those songs?


----------



## Lenny

Watched a few more episodes tonight.

*Series 2*
Nanageddon
The Nightmare of Milky Joe

*Series 3*
The latest one

Out of the Series 2 two, I liked Milky Joe a lot more, and out of episodes from all three series, the latest one from Series 3 was by far the best. I've not seen the first one from Series 3 yet, though.


----------



## Majimaune

Milky Joe is an awesome episode. _Isolation Isolation..._


----------



## HoopyFrood

Milky Joe is an awesome episode. "It's no good, Howard, it's just a model!" *Picks up model ship from the horizon*
"They call me the midnight barber!"

What I like about the first series is that you have more dialogue between Howard and Vince -- I love watching those two snipe at one another! Series two seemed more about the crazy plots (series one, of course, had its wild moments, but as they left the zoo in series two, it allowed them to go anywhere (in time and space )) and its wild characters (Old Gregg, Sandstorm, the Yetis, the Shaman etc). I couldn't really say which is my favourite series because I like both of these things equally. I don't think I could pick a favourite episode, either, because there are just small snippets from all over the place, in all episodes, that I just love! Series three has been awesome so far, though. As I keep saying, I'm just so glad it's finally back on the tv.


----------



## Majimaune

NABOO and BANOO! Love that one. Its great. I gotta watch it today. Its even got the Hitcher in it.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh, yeah, The Fountain of Youth. "I love the Chosen One, loving him is so much fun!" 

And I can now proudly say that I know the Pancake Song. In fact when I was in the tood this morning (that part between sleeping and waking!) I realised I was singing it to myself. Heh.


----------



## Majimaune

I want to learn that song. I want to watch that episode first.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I've...ah...also learnt the llama song as well, now. Procrastination is a curse. 

The episode is on YouTube if you really want to watch it, Maji -- not the best quality, but it's on there. It's called The Journey to the Centre of the Punk. It's split into three sections, as it's wont to do on YouTube, but it's all there. 

And woop, it's Thursday tomorrow! Boosh time again!


----------



## Alurny

The Boosh is great!

I love it all 

Looking forward to tomorrow's episode!


----------



## Adasunshine

Oh I laughed at last night's episode, think it might be my favourite of the series so far...  the 4-way crimp off was genius!! 

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood

Excellent episode last night, really enjoyed it. It was everything that I love about the Boosh rolled into one episode. So we didn't have the outlandish scenery or strange characters, but we did have: Vince in his mirrorball suit (yay!) and looking very beautiful ; Vince being sunny (although his little depression bit at the beginning was lovely) and Howard being his usual dark, neurotic self. They really are Yin and Yang); not just one song, but many new songs! (Future Sailor, what's on the inside matters, etc); lots of Vince and Howard moments; the return of Bob Fossil (I have to say that most of Rich Fulcher's characters annoy me after a while, but he is great as Fossil); and _loads_ of crimping (and now it has a name, too! Now, whenever my friend and I break into the soup, llama or pancake song, we can say we're crimping!). Ah, what a terrific episode. 

And, as usual: I love the Boosh!


----------



## Majimaune

Thanks Hoopy for telling me that. Will watch it soon.


----------



## Joel007

I feel thick now, I didn't notice the polo theme until i watched the special features.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, dear, Joel. Oh, dear.  Mind you, if you didn't know any better, most of the time they do just look like little white circles. And the costumes are usually so strange that even polos can blend in 

I dressed as the Hitcher once and spent an entire afternoon sewing polos to a top hat


----------



## Joel007

Awesome! Did you have a giant thumb?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Alas not, I was somewhat lazy and went as the "Live Show" Hitcher -- he's not so green (well, not green at all, to be honest ) But I did have the hat, yellow wool for hair, a long black coat with white tape on it in the same pattern as the Hitcher's, my solo polo eye with it's go-faster stripe D) and a knife. 

The Hitcher in the new series, though, has altered his style it seems! Red trousers, a longer coat, and a long red scarf. That would be an awesome costume to dress in as well


----------



## Majimaune

It does sound awesome.

While loading the stuff on Youtube my computer crashed. It made me sad so I went to bed and haven't watched it yet.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Well, it's nearing the end already. I've enjoyed this series, especially last week's episode. It seems that the episodes where they don't travel from the shop and have all the favourite characters involved (the shaman, the moon, etc) are the best episodes. I have to say that I didn't enjoy the Crack Fox episode all that much...it's strange for me to say this of a Mighty Boosh episode, but it really was a little too weird, and the Crack Fox wasn't funny, just downright scary!

So the series is drawing to a close, but I have something to console me...My friend, bless her heart, managed to GET TICKETS TO THE NEXT LIVE SHOW!! Yes, friends and neighbours, next November, I'm going to see the MIGHTY BOOSH LIVE!! WOOT!


----------



## gully_foyle

My niece gave me series one on DVD. I think its great fun. For some reason I keep thinking of The Goodies, probably because of the sense of fun and the revelry in cheap sets and costumes. Some of the dialog is a bit David Brent from The Office, particularly Howard Moon's. I don't know if it has aired in Australia on free to air TV yet. I think it is just word of mouth so far.

Hoops, next November? That's a long time to wait.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Well, actually, the Goodies is one of the influences used by Julian and Noel when creating The Mighty Boosh -- they didn't want to be another comedy sketch show, they wanted to create an entire world with a whole host of crazy characters. 

And I know, a very long time, but I'm stupidly excited already. I love the Boosh and seeing the live show is going to be the highlight of next year, woop woop!


----------



## Majimaune

Gully, season 1 and 2 have both aired over here in Aussieland and I am awaiting the next one.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Alas, that's the Boosh over and done with again (sigh), but I do have the prospect of the Live Tour keeping me sane through the dark Boosh-less nights (and the previous series on DVD, of course. Oh, and the release of the third series! But I get ahead of myself as usual...) I enjoyed this series -- except for the Crack Fox...that was just weird and creepy -- especially the Eels and the Crimping episodes. My friend and I were talking, though, and we think the second series is still our favourite -- it had the right amount of Howard and Vince moments, balanced by strange places and fantastic characters (this being the series, of course, that produced such delights as the Moon, Old Gregg and the Shaman Council). 

Long live The Mighty Boosh!


----------



## Adasunshine

I loved this series, completely bonkers but I did love it.  I was sad to see it go but like Hoopy, I have tickets to their next Live Tour... have to wait almost a year *sigh* but it'll be worth it...

I couldn't pinpoint my favourite moment... *ponders*... I did like Stationery Village, that made me chuckle and the crimping was genius!

xx


----------



## Majimaune

Still waiting for it to start over here in Aussieland


----------



## HoopyFrood

I thought I'd mention that the DVD of the third series will be released very soon (seems very quick to me, but then I'm not going to complain!) According to Amazon it will be available on the 11th of February. Mind you, the last time I checked, it said it was going to be released on the 28th January. So, hopefully, if the date doesn't change again, the third series will be ready for all the Boosh fans to enjoy this DVD of pure liquid wonderment...

The DVD is all purple and beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing the Eels and Crimping episodes again especially. I may have to watch the Crack Fox once more and then never again -- that episode was...freaky...


----------



## Majimaune

You have it on DVD and we don't even have it on TV yet


----------



## Adasunshine

Majimaune said:


> You have it on DVD and we don't even have it on TV yet


 
Maji, just have it shipped over from amazon.co.uk... surely that's allowed, if a little on the expensive side?

xx


----------



## Majimaune

Yes I probably will do that. Go in with a few of my friends maybe.


----------



## UltraCulture

Series 3 DVD released today.

UC, fellow modwolf.


----------



## Ice fyre

Got season 1+2 for my Crimble, the Mod wolves were the funniest things although havnt watched it all yet but will get round to it.

Eels eels up inside yer belly!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ah, nice to see you in the Mighty Boosh thread, UC, I noticed your usertitle a long time ago and always meant to comment on it to you. "I'm Old Gregg!" "Do you love me?" 

I may have to splash out and buy the third series soon...I'm particularly looking forward to seeing the Eels, Crimping and Birthday Party episodes again.


----------



## Majimaune

What happens in Crack Fox! You must tell me. I got the first 6 episodes of season 3 from a friend and I can't get the last 7 minutes of Crack Fox to work.

Eels! Eels! Eels! Eels up inside ya, finding an entrance where they can.


----------



## HoopyFrood

LOL! I've just noticed your avatar, Maji. That's awesome  *Round of applause for the Hitcher Ball!* 

OK, spoilers, just in case:

What happens...let me think.


> Did you get to the part where Vince and Howard go down into the sewer and finds the Fox? He gets all scary and threatening, but the tramp turns up in the cloak Vince gave to him. He fights with the Crack Fox but gets stabbed by his needle fingers. Vince and Howard leg it, but the Crack Fox follows in a very strange sleigh. They run outside and the binmen are waiting and the Crack Fox flies into the back of a rubbish truck and gets crushed. I can't remember what happens at the _very_ end, I'm afraid. It's been a while since I watched it.


----------



## Majimaune

I thought you would like it.

Ahh so thats what happens. Thank you. Now I can go tell my friends when I see them next.


----------



## Majimaune

I thought you would like it.

Ahh so thats what happens. I can go tell my friends now.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Bloody hell, I can't believe it's been over a year since I started this thread. Craziness.

I've noticed your avatar, Maj. Very nice. It's impossible to be unhappy in a poncho! And from experience, I know it to be true!

I wanted to revive this thread just to say *I'M GOING TO SEE THE MIGHTY BOOSH LIVE NEXT THURSDAY!! I can't WAIT! WOOOOOOT!!*


----------



## UltraCulture

You'll love it, enjoy.

I saw them a couple of years ago on their 1st proper tour...HILARIOUS, one of the best gigs I've been to music or otherwise.

Are you going in anyones character?

I was going to buy The Boosh Book recentley, but I have an inkling that Santa will be delivering it this year.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I have the first live tour on DVD and it's awesome enough then -- must be _brilliant_ live. 

My friends and I are thinking of maybe dressing up in Electro gear. I did dress as the Hitcher for a birthday party a year or so ago, but unfortunately the top hat with polos and yellow wool sewn to it is back at the family home...

I was browsing through the book t'other day, too. Methinks I might have to put in a request from Santa!


----------



## sloweye

This is an outrage!

There was a Boosh thread and i missed it.

Hoopy, do you have room for a medium sized shaman in your handbag?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Handbag! As if I'd have a handbag. I have a sturdy shoulder bag, though, which might be able to accommodate you. It's usually full of fruit, old receipts and general crap so you'll have to shift things around a little.

Apparently Tony Harrison makes an appearance in this year's live show. Yeeeah!


----------



## sloweye

Tony is definatly one of the underrated charicters. although the spirit of  jazz is one of my fave's.

Hello piece of chicken


----------



## UltraCulture

Good old Tony Harrison, I wonder if Lester Corncrake(well his head at least) ever recovered from his encounter with him.


----------



## Majimaune

HoopyFrood said:


> I wanted to revive this thread just to say *I'M GOING TO SEE THE MIGHTY BOOSH LIVE NEXT THURSDAY!! I can't WAIT! WOOOOOOT!!*


While your there, tell them to come to Australia 

And I am mega jealous.


----------



## UltraCulture

I wouldn't be suprised if they come over to your shores Maji, Ozland was always an early portal for their humour.

fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sloweye

*runs in, sets up a tent and camp fire, unrolls a sleeping bag, puts the billy can over the fire and settles in awaiteing the Hoopy live up date*

lucky bleeder


----------



## HoopyFrood

Hoopy Live update, you say? Well, I'll have a go.

As mentioned, last night was the big Boosh event that I'd been waiting for over a year. First of all I shall say that the Boosh definitely seem to be becoming more a musical band -- much of the show was taken up by their fantastic and original songs. And much of the music was live, with a band on stage and the main cast playing their own instruments: Rich Fulcher on piano, Dave Brown on drums, and Julian showing off his mad lead guitar skills. The man's incredibly talented on that thing! There was music throughout, from the very beginning with the opening consisting on "Future Sailor", through to the Crack Fox having his own dance remix, the Hitcher doing his trademark "Eels" song, a few new songs thrown into the 'story' of the show, and going on to a brilliant montage to end the show that mixed well-known crimps, the Nanageddon song, the Charlie song and many more. 

But because there were so many songs, I think the show lacked the coherence that the first show had with it's actual solid storyline. We didn't get this in this show -- the first half consisted of characters coming on stage to do their own little bits, although this was very entertaining as we saw the likes of the Crack Fox, Tony Harrison, Naboo and Bollo, the Hitcher and Bob Fossil getting the entire audience standing up and joining in with his unorthadox dance moves. The second half had a bit more plot, with Howard putting on his own "dark and powerful play", only to have Vince come in and wreck it in his own glittery, silver way. And although we saw all our favourite characters in the first half, this was all we _did_ see of them; they, including Naboo and Bollo, and even Howard and Vince (as they were technically taking on new roles in the play within the play) didn't seem to 'be' on stage. 

However, despite all this, it was an awesome show indeed, with some _brilliant_ moments, including Howard pulling off his elbow patches to spin elbow tassels, Naboo going all 'gangsta rap', a giant inflatable eel being thrown onto the stage during the eels song, Vince Noir dressed as a Greek Angel, complete with shining golden body armour, and much much more. And one of the best moments of the evening: the Boosh Cast getting revenge on the Honey Monster for stealing their crimp style and decapitating him on stage. 

And I am now the proud owner of a Hitcher t-shirt! Wearing it right now.

I'm stupidly tired after all the travelling and the big event itself, so I'll stop now. But I'm sure I'll be back when I remember even more magical moments from the Brilliant Boosh Night!


----------



## sloweye

So you didnt steal me the red Tundra jump suit?
i would so suit one of those

sounds like it was a really great show Hoops, i'm so green with envy i look like Pyan


----------



## HoopyFrood

Alas, there were no jump suits in last night's performance. But lots of other awesome costumes. There were a lot more changes in this year's show. 

Behold! My Hitcher T-Shirt. And on the back it has the immortal lines "Eels up inside yer, findin an entrance where they can". There were many t-shirts there, I wish I could've bought them all! My friend bought one with Howard Moon's face alternating with a picture of a trumpet in a circle. There were also Bob Fossil ones, Crack Fox ones, a myriad of others, and also scarves, mugs and programmes...


----------



## sloweye

HEHEHE, Bob is brilliant. his knolwage of animal names is unriveld


----------



## Majimaune

sloweye said:


> HEHEHE, Bob is brilliant. his knolwage of animal names is unriveld


Big Russian Carpet Man. _He's a communist. What he doesn't understand is that if Carpet Man don't dance, then Carpet Man don't eat._

Sounds pretty cool Hoopy, love the shirt.


----------



## Adasunshine

I went to see them the night before Hoopy at the BIC and unlike the other two I went with I thought they were awesome! They were expecting something like the first tour, a bit of a story etc. Personally, I liked the format even if it wasn't so cohesive as the first tour.

Highlights for me were the dancing (grab the sandwiches anyone?), Howard Moon's elbow tassles and when Julian Barratt messed up on the date in his play which wasn't one of their deliberate mistakes... the whole crew jumped on it which made it even funnier. Bollo stacking it was also quite funny! Oh and Sunflash with his distinct brand of Chavese and that stupid laugh!

I felt for Noel Fielding when he was doing his Hitcher bit though, his cough was pretty bad the night we saw him... 

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood

The dancing with Bob Fossil was hilarious -- feed the chickens! 

I did like Sunflash, particularly the costume, but I have to say that his accent did start to get on my nerves after a while. Although that doesn't stop me going around the house going "I'm Suuuuuunflaaaash from da foooooocha!" And I have "Future Sailor" going around and around my head. 

You saw them at the BIC, too? Awesome! We had great seats...on the ground floor, the last four seats in the row so that I had the end seat with no one in front obscuring my view! 

Yeah, Noel was coughing a bit when he first came on stage ("Just a bit bronchial" ) but after that he seemed all right for the rest of the show.


----------



## sloweye

YouTube - Mighty Boosh the movie on its way


----------



## Adasunshine

HoopyFrood said:


> The dancing with Bob Fossil was hilarious -- feed the chickens!
> 
> I did like Sunflash, particularly the costume, but I have to say that his accent did start to get on my nerves after a while. Although that doesn't stop me going around the house going "I'm Suuuuuunflaaaash from da foooooocha!" And I have "Future Sailor" going around and around my head.
> 
> You saw them at the BIC, too? Awesome! We had great seats...on the ground floor, the last four seats in the row so that I had the end seat with no one in front obscuring my view!
> 
> Yeah, Noel was coughing a bit when he first came on stage ("Just a bit bronchial" ) but after that he seemed all right for the rest of the show.


 
Our seats were pretty nifty too.  We were on the floor also, row J, really good seats.  These were due to my bro being a member of the website or summat! Anyway, I was very jealous when one of my friends went t'other night and had her hair ruffled by Noel and he referred to her as Marilyn (she has platinum blond hair in the style of the great female icon).

Future Sailors still hasn't left my brain!!!

xx


----------



## Majimaune

Well I'm now on Boosh mailing list. Lets hope they come to Australia soon.


----------

